# st croix avid



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

i am looking to buy a st croix avid series with a michigan handle either 9"6 to 10"6 in medium light or light action if you or know anyone that is willing to part with one thanks


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

www.stcroixrods.com


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Franksgreatoutdoors.com


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

st croix doesnt make the avid with a michigan handle anymore if i am not mistaken


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I think your right. I believe it's in the Triumph line now.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

they make the wild rivers with the michigan handles i have a couple of them i would prolly have a couple more but they went to that neoprene handle and i dont like the neoprene handle i really like the feel of the avid so the best i can do is either find a used one ore have one tied up


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That 9-6 Avid with the MI handle is a great bottom-bouncing rod. My buddy used one for years, until he blew it up and had to send it in. When it came back with that crap handle, he was not happy!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

slickdragger said:


> they make the wild rivers with the michigan handles i have a couple of them i would prolly have a couple more but they went to that neoprene handle and i dont like the neoprene handle i really like the feel of the avid so the best i can do is either find a used one ore have one tied up


The St. Croix Avid blank makes for excellent steelhead rod. I have built a lot of the 9'6" and 10'6" and can sure put any style handle on it you like. I make them all right here on my lathe and the Michigan style drift rod handle would sure work well on them.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Could always go for the 11' L Avid and get the solid cork handle with no reel seat. That's what I did and used electrical tape to secure my reel. 

Looks a little goofy but it works very well and I absolutely love the rod.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

88luneke said:


> Could always go for the 11' L Avid and get the solid cork handle with no reel seat. That's what I did and used electrical tape to secure my reel.
> 
> Looks a little goofy but it works very well and I absolutely love the rod.


i am actually having kelly neuman tie me up an 11 footer


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Hey i might have a bottom half to a croix, might even be the handle u need as my dad got it for me years ago...if anyone would like it I may find it in the garage.

Main reason I haven't steel-fished in 10 years...broke that rod on the trunk of my car in college....God I loved that rod.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

My goto rod for steelhead! 

I also use a 9wt st croix avid which I just sent back for repair. Broke the tip years ago. I hope to have it back for April 1st got a steelhead trip that week!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Yesterday was a sad day. Fished the last 3 days on the ausable caught one nice hen. Got home and discovered my rod tip was broke. Not sure how it happened. Gonna try to see if they will just replace the tip. The handle half is still good and has created a lot of memories. Just sick and heartbroken right now.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

St Croix has a great warranty program. Go to their website, and check it out.

One nice hen in 3 days? Sounds like the A is slow to awaken, this year.


----------

